# Conneaut Breakwall Information



## funkyfisher (Aug 2, 2011)

My friend and I tried the Conny breakwall for the first time last Sunday. I’ve always noticed people fishing by the lighthouse when I’ve come in from the lake on the boat but never realized that wall is not connected to shore. I asked a guy on the short wall how to get out to the lighthouse and he said you have to wade out from the sandbar to the wall then walk it. Not being familiar with the area I didn’t exactly feel real comfortable doing that. If anyone could give some insight on this it would be much appreciated. I love fishing but do t want to drown doing it!!!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

There’s a yellow rock marks the spot. Its the longest walk but the shallowest.


----------



## funkyfisher (Aug 2, 2011)

hailtothethief said:


> There’s a yellow rock marks the spot. Its the longest walk but the shallowest.


Thanks! Is that off the beach area where you ban drive to. Just curious as to how deep it is. We will have waders with us any way for the river.


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

funkyfisher said:


> Thanks! Is that off the beach area where you ban drive to. Just curious as to how deep it is. We will have waders with us any way for the river.


If you drive to the sandbar at the east side of the wall that is the spot. There is a gatehouse there that you pass through and you can drive around the inlet where the gap in the wall is and go right up to the waters edge. Then as funky said look for the yellow dot. It is the widest part, but it is the only way to wade to the long wall.


----------

